# Power Bed Slide



## Sandy lawson (Jan 23, 2011)

Does anyone know if a power unit can be added to the bed slide an older outback? If so, I would be grateful any inormation

Sandy


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry....the power rear slide required a complete redesign of the the rear of the Outback.


----------



## kenngeri (Aug 12, 2010)

Try this it may help or give some leads to ask questions.

kgwestberg
2010 210RS
2010 F150 Super Crew w/Max Tow Pkg


----------



## kenngeri (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry I forgot the link

http://norcoind.com/bal/products/oem/accuslide/index.shtml

kgwestberg
2010 210RS
2010 F150 Super Crew w/Max Tow Pkg


----------

